# Sidi shoes - bedding in period?



## Damitletsride! (Oct 19, 2007)

Got a new pair of SIDIs for the road bike. Exact same size as my last pair, similar looking buckle system, maybe slightly updated. Had my last ones for ten years and ride quite regularly so a lot of abuse.

However, only been on the new ones a few times, but I get some central foot pain after about 90 minutes. I have put in my orthotics from my old shoes which I have been using for two years. They feel really nice to put on and walk around in but just the pain that creeps in on rides. Is it just a new SIDI shoe thing?

They feel good apart from that as I said!

Cheers.


----------



## mik_git (Jul 27, 2012)

guess it depends, I bought some eagle 6 mtb shoes years ago, were super comfy straight away. a while back got some dragon 3's, similar upper but the top or the tongue always dug into my foot, last year got some genius 6's (same upper as the eagles but road version) and same as the dragons the tongue dug in. Took maybe maybe a month or so in each, now don't notice it... but still neither is as soft in that part (similar/same designs, but slightly different materialsin each shoe).


----------



## Damitletsride! (Oct 19, 2007)

Hmm I see.... Thanks. These new ones are comfy around the tongue, just the sole that doesn't feel quite right. I'm hoping it will loosen up! 

Anyone else?


----------



## penn_rider (Jul 11, 2009)

My experience says the newer models do not stretch much. My older pair did to some degree and felt more like slippers toward the end. My last pair seemed much more snug and the lorica type material felt more stiff like plastic not fake leather.


----------



## mik_git (Jul 27, 2012)

penn_rider said:


> My experience says the newer models do not stretch much. My older pair did to some degree and felt more like slippers toward the end. My last pair seemed much more snug and the lorica type material felt more stiff like plastic not fake leather.


This pretty much.


----------



## claudio_vernight (Mar 3, 2010)

Pain in both feet? I had some problems with the Sidi 5-pro, just my left foot, and went to a half size larger which solved my problem.


----------



## Z6_esb (Feb 16, 2012)

have SIDI Wires. Took 500 miles or so for me to be comfortable. I almost resold them on ebay. The Specialized body geometry insoles fit perfectly.


----------

